# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Video săn hàng black friday

## odvwnrflxqcs

*kinh nghiệm Sale hàng black friday* 



 Gộp đơn hàng

 Mẹo này chắc hẳn là nhiều bạn vẫn thường hay áp dụng, đó là rủ người nhà hay bạn bè cùng nhau mua hàng, tạo thành một đơn hàng lớn để giúp chúng ta sẽ tiện tặn được một khoảng tiền khi tải về Việt Nam.

 Giá chuyển vận rẻ không phải là tuốt tuột khi mua hàng Amazon

 Khi mua hàng trên Amazon đa phần người dùng rất băn khoăn về khoảng giao hàng, thấy sản phẩm giá rẻ nhưng lại mất phí cao trong khâu vận chuyển cho nên bằng không mua. Nên nhiều người hay chọn các đơn vị mua hộ hàng có giá rất thấp, tuy nhiên không ít trường hợp hàng giao đến tay lại có mức phí không rẻ như những gì họ đã nói. Vì thủ tục để hàng từ Amazon đến tay bạn không đơn giản, dù bạn mua một cây son hay một bộ đồ chơi trẻ thơ thì món hàng của bạn cũng sẽ làm thủ tục giống như một mặt hàng nhập cảng, vẫn phải khai thương chính, chứng minh cội nguồn, thuế nhập cảng, rồi phí vận chuyển đến bạn,...

 Do đó lẽ cố nhiên là phí cao và thời gian lâu hơn. Đừng đợi mong việc chọn đơn vị rẻ nhất vì biết đâu tiền mất tật mang, khi bạn không có hóa đơn rõ ràng, đơn hàng từ nhà bán hàng của Amazon hoặc Amazon, bạn đâu biết sản phẩm của bạn từ đâu ra, có chính hãng hay không. Lại chưa tính đến phần mua hàng Amazon bạn sẽ phải trả tiền trước, nếu như đơn vị mua hộ không uy tín bạn sẽ mất luôn số tiền đó.

 nên chi mà nhiều người tiêu dùng Việt thường chọn kênh mua hộ uy tín nhiều năm Fado.vn, vì đây là đơn vị hàng đầu trong ngành này, nơi cung cấp hóa đơn từ Amazon hay Ebay rõ ràng, thanh toán trước 50-70% tùy sản phẩm. Bạn có thể hoàn toàn an tâm khi săn hàng Black Friday từ website của Fado.vn.

 Thông qua những san sẻ cụ thể về một số kinh nghiệm mua sắm hàng chính hãng ngày Black Friday 2017 trong bài viết trên chắc hẳn sẽ giúp cho khách hàng có thêm nhiều tri thức hay ho để áp dụng vào dịp Black Friday đình đám sắp diễn ra trong thời gian tới, đồng cũng tương trợ người dùng kịp thời tìm được địa chỉ săn hàng chính hãng uy tín, giá rẻ lại an toàn.

 Mua được nhiều sản phẩm với giá ưu đãi: Fado luôn cập nhật nhanh chóng và xác thực những chương trình khuyến mãi cũng như ưu đãi mỗi ngày từ Amazon Nhật để giúp người tiêu dùng Việt có thể canh thời gian săn được sản phẩm tốt với giá hời mà không cần phải đợi chờ các shop hàng xách tay gom hàng về và bán lại với mức giá cao hơn, cũng không lo mua phải hàng hết hạn dùng.

 Mua hàng giảm giá ngày Black Friday ở đâu?

 Vào ngày hội đặc biệt này, ở Mỹ luôn có hàng triệu người đổ nhau đi mua sắm dẫn tới tình trạng xô đẩy, chen lấn thậm chí còn có nhiều vụ loạn đả xảy ra do giành giựt món hàng.

 Thế nhưng giờ đây bạn không cần phải chen chúc trong cửa hàng, siêu thị, các tín đồ mua sắm cũng có thể lựa chọn cho mình những món đồ yêu thích từ các hãng nổi tiểng chỉ bằng một đôi cú click chuột đơn giản trên các địa chỉ website sau.

 1. Amazon.com

 Amazon được mệnh danh là siêu thị khổng lồ chứa hàng trăm mặt hàng chính hãng đến từ nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau, từ bình dân cho đến cao cấp mà các giáo đồ mua sắm chắc hẳn chẳng thể bỏ qua. Từ ngày 19/11, Amazon đã bắt đầu diễn ra Black Friday Deal Week và đang có rất nhiều sản phẩm giảm giá tốt dịp này. Nhiều sản phẩm giảm giá mạnh lên đến 80%.

 Tại đây, người tiêu dùng có thể đặt mua trực tiếp và Amazon sẽ Ship về Việt Nam. Ở Việt Nam thì bạn chỉ đặt mua được bản không quảng cáo (giá cao hơn một chút so với bản có quảng cáo (Special Offers)). Với các sản phẩm không được Amazon hỗ trợ Ship về Việt Nam, bạn hãy mua qua trung gian.

 2. eBay.com

 Đây cũng là một trong những trang thương nghiệp điện tử lớn của Mỹ với số lượng hàng hóa hết sức đa dạng đến từ nhiều quốc gia. Ở đây, người dùng Việt Nam có thể dễ dang chọn lựa được món hàng mình thích lại hạp hơn với túi tiền trong ngày Black Friday. Bởi vì nhân này các mặt hàng trên eBay đang giảm giá lên đến 70%. Tuy nhiên, không phải mặt hàng nào website này cũng có tương trợ giao về Việt nam nên bạn có thể sử dụng một kênh trung gian mua hộ.

 3. Overstock

 Overstock là trang thương mại mua bán trực tuyến chuyên về các mặt hàng giảm giá cực mạnh bao gồm các sản phẩm như: thảm, giường, đồ nội thất, điện tử, áo xống, đồ trang sức, và xe hơi.

 Chúng ta có thể mua được rất nhiều thứ mà trong năm có giá trị rất cao, hoàn toàn chính hàng, chất lượng tốt với mức giá cực rẻ trong dịp này. Tuy nhiên các trang web này lại tuồng như khá bất tiện với người Việt khi chúng ta chỉ có thể mua một số mặt hàng có hỗ trợ tải về Việt Nam. Vậy làm cách nào có thể săn được hàng Amazon, ebay, ... dịp này về nước ta?

 Mua sắm không giới hạn: Tại Fado bạn có thể thỏa sức mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào, đến từ nhiều quốc gia, nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau, từ bình dân cho đến cao cấp mà không hề bị giới hạn về số lượng hay kích tấc.

 Sắp tới mùa Black Friday theo sau là Cyber Monday và các lễ cuối năm, các trang bán hàng ở Việt Nam và cả nước ngoài sẽ giảm giá rất mạnh nhiều sản phẩm hot nên mình lập topic này để anh em chia sẻ với nhau cách săn deal giá tốt từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Kinh nghiệm của mình rất đơn giản: sử dụng từ khóa Black Friday để tìm những deal từ nước ngoài, còn trong nước thì me những bên như Lazada, Tiki, Adayroi, Shopee để giật các khuyến mãi tốt của họ. Mình cũng chưa rành vụ này nhiều, mời toàn thể anh em Tinh tế cùng vào chia sẻ để mọi người tham khảo thêm nhé.








 Săn hàng giảm giá Black Friday trực tiếp tại Amazon

 Tại trang chủ Amazon, dịp Black Friday hàng năm là thời điểm vô cùng ăn nhập để trưng bày những deals giảm giá mạnh cho toàn bộ các mặt hàng từ đồ công nghệ điện tử, mỹ phẩm, thời trang, thực phẩm chức năng cho đến hàng gia đụng, đồ chơi trẻ em, phương tiện thể thao, v.v..Tại đây, bạn có thể tự mình thỏa sức săn hàng Black Friday diễn ra vào ngày 24/11/2017 sắp tới mà không cần phải chen chúc giành giựt nhau mệt mỏi tại các cửa hàng hay trọng điểm thương nghiệp.

 Lường trước giá trị sản phẩm

 Để tránh mua hàng bị lố vì date cận các chủ shop mới sale thì các bạn nên xem kỹ thông tin sản phẩm, đa phần họ đều cập nhật nhưng nhiều thông báo nên thỉnh thoảng chúng ta không chú ý đến, dẫn đến việc mua hàng cận date, không dùng được lâu dài hoặc hỏng hóc khi về đến tay.

 Bạn cũng nên để ý xem phản hồi của khác hàng dưới các sản phẩm để biết được mặt hàng đó như thế nào, có tốt không, nên mua các thương hiệu hay sản phẩm đã biết trước để bảo đảm chất lượng. Dù hàng Amazon đa phần được kiểm duyệt kỹ nhưng cũng không loại trừ khả năng nó không hợp với mình nên nên chi không tốt, một ví dụ tiêu biểu là mỹ phẩm và thời trang.

 Black Friday là ngày gì?

 Thứ Sáu Đen hay còn có tên tiếng Anh là Black Friday. Đây được mệnh danh là "ngày vàng mua sắm" của người dân Mỹ với hàng chục ngàn mặt hàng giảm giá cực lớn đến từ nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau, từ bình dân cho đến cao cấp.

 Thứ Sáu Đen là ngày thứ sáu ngay sau Lễ Tạ Ơn (ngày Lễ Tạ Ơn rơi vào ngày Thứ Năm lần thứ 4 trong tháng 11 ở Hoa Kỳ, thành ra Thứ Sáu đen rơi vào khoảng ngày 23-29 tháng 11) và được coi là ngày thiên lí cho mùa mua sắm nườm nượp nhất ở quốc gia này.

 Black Friday có xuất xứ từ tình trạng tắc nghẽn giao thông xảy ra vào ngày thứ sáu sau Lễ Tạ Ơn năm 1965 ở Philadelphia, khi hàng trăm nghìn người Mỹ chen chúc nhau ở các con phố, thềm đi mua sắm để sửa soạn cho Lễ Noel sắp đến, và theo truyền thống được xem là ngày bắt đầu mùa mua sắm Giáng sinh, na ná như Boxing Day ở nhiều quốc gia Khối thịnh vượng chung.

 Bạn đã biết “Thứ 6 đen tối” là ngày gì và kinh nghiệm mua sắm hàng chính hãng ngày Black Friday 2017 chưa? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu chi tiết trong bài viết bên dưới để hiểu rõ hơn nhé.

 Mua hàng trực tiếp từ Mỹ với giá gốc: Việc mua hàng hóa chính hãng trực tiếp từ nước ngoài với mức giá gốc, không qua các khâu trung gian nên mua hàng từ Fado.vn cũng giúp bạn kiệm ước không kém gì việc mua hàng xách tay.

 Chọn sản phẩm

 Bạn có thể xem thông báo trên Amazon các sản phẩm mình thích có giá tốt, copy tất thảy các tên sản phẩm sau đó dán từng tên vào ô kiêng kị của trang hỗ trợ đặt hàng Amazon tại Việt Nam là Fado.vn - Một kênh TMĐT trực tuyến chuyên tương trợ người dùng nước ta mua hộ mọi sản phẩm từ nước ngoài một cách dễ dàng và nhanh chóng. Sau đó click xem giá khi đưa về Việt Nam là bao lăm, vì web này giá về Việt Nam là giá trọn gói xác thực khi đến tay, chúng ta sẽ không phải gặp tình trạng hàng tới tay lại thêm phí vận tải, hải quan, phụ thu gì đó mà chúng ta không kiểm soát trước được. Giá chuyển về Việt Nam đa phần không trang nào rẻ cả, cũng không nhanh nên chọn trang uy tín có hóa đơn đầy đủ, minh bạch để không bị mất hàng là tốt nhất. Fado.vn kiêu hãnh là trang có tương trợ về thông tin đặt hàng bằng tiếng Việt và hồ hết các mặt hàng trên các trang Amazon, Ebay đều có ở đây, giao hàng so với các đơn vị mua hộ khác cũng nhanh hơn.

 bảo đảm mua được hàng chính hãng, chất lượng: Fado có hàng ngũ chăm sóc khách hàng được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp sẽ tư vấn nhiệt liệt để giúp bạn mua được hàng Nhật Bản có nguồn cội rõ ràng, chất lượng hàng hóa bảo đảm, hạn chế tối đa tình trạng mua phải hàng giả, hàng nhái.

 Tuy nhiên, không phải sản phẩm nào trên Amazon cũng đều được hỗ trợ giao hàng trực tiếp về Việt Nam và đối với những ai chưa có kinh nghiệm mua hàng trên website này thì sẽ dễ gặp phải nhiều khó khăn, do Amazon có những đề nghị dành cho người mua như: phải có vốn tiếng Anh cơ bản, có địa chỉ nhận hàng tại Mỹ, thẻ thanh toán quốc tế Master/Visa và am hiểu chính sách quan thuế rườm rà...Vậy nên mà lời khuyên chân tình và hữu ích nhất dành cho bạn chính là dùng dịch vụ mua hộ săn hàng giảm giá Black Friday trên Amazon của Fado.vn.









*các đợt Sale hàng black friday*

 Thủ tục đơn giản, mau chóng: Bạn sẽ tiện lợi mua hàng trên Fado một cách dễ dàng chỉ bằng vài cú click chuột đơn giản trên giao diện tiếng Việt dễ hiểu cùng hệ thống báo giá tự động trọng gói. Mọi việc còn lại từ liên hệ đặt mua với người bán nước ngoài cho đến tải hàng về tận tay bạn qua những hình thức thủ tục hải quan như thế nào cứ để hàng ngũ viên chức của Fado toan tính và hoàn tất hộ bạn.

 Canh thông báo sản phẩm mua trong ngày trước nhất

 luôn vào các trang web Amazon, Ebay hoặc Fado.vn xem thông tin vì trước khi chương biểu diễn ra thường có banner ghi rõ thời kì, thương hiệu tham dự, giá “hot”.

 Đặt hàng ngay khi tìm được sản phẩm ưng ý. Bởi bạn biết đấy, có hàng triệu người mua hàng trên các trang web trong dịp này nên việc đặt hàng nhanh rất quan trọng, nếu bạn không muốn một phút sau chẳng thể đặt được vì hết hàng.

 Hàng về nguyên lành, an toàn: Hàng hóa của bạn sẽ được soát và đóng gói cẩn thận và được chuyển về Việt Nam an toàn, nguyên kiện, nguyên hộp, không hề có việc bị thay thế, tách rời. Khách sẽ nhận được hàng chỉ trong vòng từ 15- 20 ngày, không để bạn phải chờ đợi lâu.

 Chế độ bảo hiểm, hậu mãi tốt: Nếu có đóng gói bảo hiểm hàng hóa, khách hàng sẽ được đền bù 100% giá trị đơn hàng trong trường hợp hàng hóa bị hư hỏng hay mất mát. Fado.vn cũng luôn có nhiều chương trình ưu đãi, chế độ hậu mãi khá tốt để đảm bảo mọi lợi quyền cho người mua hàng.





http://chothuenhatrocatba-0168717843...ck-friday.html

----------

